# 2015 Chicken of the Month of January



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Chicken Lovers, we are going to try a different way of doing things and see if it's more fun.

Starting with this thread, post your photos of your Chickens.


The first 15 will be put on a poll and the members will be able to vote for them.

This way YOU get to choose which is the Chicken of the Month.

Best wishes, and start your posting!


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

This is Henna and Little Wing. They are sisters and they actually seem to hate each other! I tell them all the time I couldn't have picked a more conflicting pair. You know when you go to a little bin of chickens in the feed store and just pick them out.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

This is Zelda. She was my best "chicken" friend. She was so beautiful and I think she knew she was. She used to sit with me every night by our fig tree. She knew I often kept treats in my pockets and would inspect my pockets nightly before she would settle beside me. I had to put her to sleep early last year. She had an inoperable tumor in her throat. She was a great girl.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's a picture of my main Aussie boys, Roadhouse and Cash. They are 8 and 6 months old in this picture taken back in October.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Come on y'all post some pictures. I know you have some! You don't have to vote for mine, but I would like to see a contest here. Besides I LOVE to see pictures, never get tired of looking at lovely birds.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

It's been too yucky outside. I only have old pictures. Next time the sun comes out I will take a new one.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

You can post older pictures, its ok. Mine are older pics. They are just pictures I like so I posted them. That one of my Golden Laced Wyandotte, she was put to permanent rest almost exactly a year ago. But I think its a beautiful picture so I posted it. I don't care about your background, the weather is horrible here in S.E. Louisiana too. I just want to see some chickens.  I tell my husband that my chickens could have tusks and an eye patch and I would still find them lovely.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Okay everyone, where's the pictures??? Come on, we know you have some cute pics hiding somewhere.  This is Brandie June (June for the month she was born last Spring) aka FuFu cheeks (because I can't resist those adorable fluffy cheeks).


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Littlelimabean, so sad about your Zelda. I just lost my beautiful gray mixed hen Alyviah last weekend to of all things I never dreamt, Marek's. Now I'm worried to bits about the rest of my girls. Figured out that the reason I lost my other 3 last Spring, was also because of Marek's. They had different symptoms than Alyviah had. Vet I spoke to from the USDA thinks they got it from the wild turkeys that were hanging around my yard last winter. =( These pet chickens leave such a claw print on the heart sometimes.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

This was last spring.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

7chicks said:


> Littlelimabean, so sad about your Zelda. I just lost my beautiful gray mixed hen Alyviah last weekend to of all things I never dreamt, Marek's. Now I'm worried to bits about the rest of my girls. Figured out that the reason I lost my other 3 last Spring, was also because of Marek's. They had different symptoms than Alyviah had. Vet I spoke to from the USDA thinks they got it from the wild turkeys that were hanging around my yard last winter. =( These pet chickens leave such a claw print on the heart sometimes.


Indeed they do live a deep imprint on the heart. My vet was saying that to me about Marek's the last time I saw him. He said he has had a few confirmed cases. I guess when we lose them out of the blue maybe Marek's is the culprit. I lost many to internal laying and I have lost a few that just started behaving like they did not feel well and then they were gone.  Zelda was very special to me, lovely personality. I too miss my bushy cheeked girls.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

littlelimabean said:


> Indeed they do live a deep imprint on the heart. My vet was saying that to me about Marek's the last time I saw him. He said he has had a few confirmed cases. I guess when we lose them out of the blue maybe Marek's is the culprit. I lost many to internal laying and I have lost a few that just started behaving like they did not feel well and then they were gone.  Zelda was very special to me, lovely personality. I too miss my bushy cheeked girls.


Its amazing how much personality is packed into those little pint sized fluffy little bodies. Love watching their personalities emerge from babies into adults.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

7chicks, yep, we know how much personality they have and how wonderful they are. You ever talk to "non chicken people" and they look at you like you are insane? Sure, some are interested in what our chickens do. I love my birds so much, as much pain as it is to lose them we would not trade the time we had. 

Come on y'all we need more pictures the month is nearly over!


----------



## alikat72 (May 14, 2014)

This is my rooster Goldie. He was given to me about two years ago. I think he is a mix breed.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

He's very handsome alikat72!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya grade.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya and grades. The totally black one is a Sumatra.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

two of my roosters


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love that first boy, wildcat. The colors are stunning.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't think Cornish get enough love. This photo is so perfect. It shows the severe expression that bear witness to their magnificent intelligence. Trying something a little different with white laced red this year. That's what this chickie is.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Love love love the white laced red! The bantams are chock full of personality, almost to a fault


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah, we are in March now. This contest really went far. Really simple vote on the pics you like most votes and they win. Guess no one ever counted the votes? Tsk Tsk. Why even start a contest if you are not going to make a decision. There are plenty of great entries. I am disappointed no one was selected.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

How does one vote?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Ooo ooo, I vote for WhitecatFarm's second photo. That lil' roo looks like he's stalking through the jungle to get something good.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

How do you even post pictures on this. I'm not the greatest on this stuff. It says put your URL in and I don't have any on my pictures, so I'm lost. I text some great pictures of my flock this morning and want to post them.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

And my auto text sucks to. I took pictures, not I text


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to upload them to something like photo bucket. I'm going to do some exploring to see if there are other ways.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here, see if this makes sense to you:

How do I add an image to a post?
If you have uploaded an image as an attachment, you can click the arrow next to the 'Attachment Icon' and select it from the list. This will be inserted into your post and can be located where you want it displayed.
To include an image that is not uploaded as an attachment and is located on another website, you can do so by copying the full URL to the image, (not the page on which the image is located), and either pressing the 'Insert Image' icon or by typing







after it, ensuring that you do not have any spaces before or after the URL of the image. You can insert pictures from your albums (?) in this way too.

I'm going to read it now. I've just always used Photo Bucket and have never tried anything different.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

7chicks said:


> Okay everyone, where's the pictures??? Come on, we know you have some cute pics hiding somewhere.  This is Brandie June (June for the month she was born last Spring) aka FuFu cheeks (because I can't resist those adorable fluffy cheeks).


Hi not sure if I've done this right I'm new to this forum. 7chicks I was just wonder what colour is your chicken in this post? I think it's partridge but not sure? I think it's beautiful and would like to get one, gotta stop looking at pics will have to buy a bigger house lol


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

lem13 said:


> Hi not sure if I've done this right I'm new to this forum. 7chicks I was just wonder what colour is your chicken in this post? I think it's partridge but not sure? I think it's beautiful and would like to get one, gotta stop looking at pics will have to buy a bigger house lol


Lem this is a pretty old thread and I haven't seen 7chicks on here lately. I may be wrong because I am a relative newbie, but the chicken looks like and Easter egger with partridge coloring.  Come on over to the intro forum and meet everyone. We love having new people to talk to


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8hensalaying said:


> Lem this is a pretty old thread and I haven't seen 7chicks on here lately. I may be wrong because I am a relative newbie, but the chicken looks like and Easter egger with partridge coloring.  Come on over to the intro forum and meet everyone. We love having new people to talk to


That's the truth. We run out of things to say to each other.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

There is so many pages I'm not sure which one that is


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lem, go back to the "Browser " option. When you click on it, you should see "Introductions and help " . Click on that then post away! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Found it cheers


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome to our forum!


----------

